# Solved: Word 2007 : Cannot get text into second column



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

I have created two columns in a Word 2007 Document....

However, I cannot get text into the second column?

Can anyone help?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Assuming 2007 works like previous versions of Word, just insert a column break anywhere in the first column. The cursor will move to the top of the second column.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

inserting a column break worked great!

Thanks.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

In case someone is searching for directions. CTRL+Shift+Enter is the hotkey which inserts a column break.


----------

